# Rockwell RK9010 12 1/2" Portable Thickness Planer + stand (same as Grizzly G0505)



## Daniel_Walter

Do you mind sharing where you purchased this planer from? Thanks.


----------



## patron

a deal is a deal

and no snipe is six stars

can't beat roger

(well you could try
but he'd just laugh at you)


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Justdeals.com one day offering. They don't have them anymore.

But Amazon has them for $299 shipped (including the stand). I'd do that now that I know the machine has a little righteousness to it. ;=)


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

Congratulation on your find. and I HATE UPS !!


----------



## dbhost

That looks like a real winner for the price you paid… A couple of questions though..

#1. Does it have a cutter head lock?
#2. Can you get UPS to make good on the damage?


----------



## craftsman on the lake

Good deal. And it all works well. Thanks for the review.

BTW… I have those saw horses. Convenient and tough aren't they? Adjustable on a slanted surface too. Not to hone in on your review.. just sayin'.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

@Craftsman on the lake, Those are some stout saw horses… and the adjustability is great (from way too short to way to tall and all in between). On this subject, I found (but have not purchased… yet) some very strong and versatile workbench / support thingies that are very impressive and have m,any possible applications in my shop: http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1v/R-202021304/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

@dbhost, Answers: 1. there is a blade lock bar that fits into the slot on the cutter head 2. I could get UPS to make good on the damage, but the cracked base is already repaired and not a problem. The paint scratches will get fixed, too the next time I'm filling, masking and shooting something. I'm good with where I'm at with this, just thankful none of the damage affects operations or loaded structure.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

*Update: All together and on the stand. I just had to have casters. You know how it is… ;-)









*


----------



## Ken90712

Congrats on your new planer and such a good deal. Enjoy!


----------



## knotscott

Who knew?! Thanks for posting this David. What a deal! Any ideas how it does so well with snipe having no cutterhead lock? Does it use a 4-post thread lock the DW735 and Ridgid R4330?


----------

